# Airtags pour un vélo en cas de vol ?



## eckri (24 Avril 2021)

avec ce qui se dit autour des Airtags je n'y comprend plus rien
est il possible de les utiliser sur un velo par exemple pour le retrouver en cas de vol ?

merci


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2021)

Apparement oui. Mais, si ton voleur a aussi un iPhone, il pourra repérer l'AirTag. On attends tous la fin de semaine prochaine pour tester en vrais.


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> On attends tous la fin de semaine prochaine pour tester en vrais.


Bonjour, 
Hier j'ai passé commande et j'ai livraison le 20mai ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2021)

Il fallait être présent dés la première demi heure pour avoir une livraison le jour de la sortie. Moi, comme j'ai hésité sur la gravure, j'ai une livraison prévue pour la semaine suivante (le 4 ou 7 mai apparemment). Maintenant, les livraisons sont en effet décalées au 20 mai.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Apparement oui. Mais, si ton voleur a aussi un iPhone, il pourra repérer l'AirTag. On attends tous la fin de semaine prochaine pour tester en vrais.


Vu le nombre de possesseurs d'iPhone , il va pas servir a grand chose cet AirTag !


----------



## eckri (24 Avril 2021)

Donc complètement inutile si on veut protéger un vélo ou n’importe quoi du vol
si c’est le cas ça me sert à rien du tout


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2021)

Attends de voir les tests. Et non, ça ne sert pas à rien du tout. Mais apparemment si cela n'est pas utile pour TON vélo, c'est inutile pour tout le monde. Il n'y a pas besoin d’être aussi catégorique.

Personnellement j'ai prévu d'en mettre dans ma valise en déplacement et dans quelques autres objets que je ne range pas toujours à la même place. Et peut-être dans ma voiture, mais je veux en savoir plus sur le fonctionnement avant.


----------



## eckri (24 Avril 2021)

Oui bien sûr j’attends aussi les tests
je trouve ça



> PUIS-JE ACCROCHER UN AIRTAG À MON VÉLO OU MON SCOOTER ET LE LAISSER DEHORS ?
> 
> Oui ! C’est toute la subtilité : l’AirTag accroché à votre vélo aura détecté que vous avez votre iPhone sur vous quand vous l’avez laissé à un point fixe. Donc il sait que c’est vous qui avez laissé cet AirTag à cet endroit et si vous ne le déclarez pas perdu ou ne cherchez pas à le localiser, comme vous pourriez le faire avec des clefs oubliées chez un ami, il ne va pas réagir comme un AirTag volé.
> 
> Si votre vélo ou votre scooter bouge sans vous en revanche, ce qui est mauvais signe reconnaissons-le, il va entrer en mode perdu et vous envoyer une alerte sur votre iPhone dès qu’il le peut. Ce sont tous ces cas-limites, qui arriveront dans votre journée, qui ont donné du fil à retordre aux équipes d’Apple pour proposer un produit vraiment grand public, nous raconte Kaiann Drance. « _Mais nous avons conçu Localiser de telle sorte que des évolutions sont possibles _ », complète-t-elle.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2021)

Si je me fais voler mon airTag , l'autre personne peut l'utiliser ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2021)

Je ne pense pas. Mais la aussi, j’attends les testes pour être sûr.
tant qu’il est lié à un appareil, je pense qu’il ne peut pas être lié avec un autre appareil.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2021)

Je me pose aussi la question de :
Si tu ne retrouve pas l'objet ou été posé ton AirTag  , tu perds ton objet + Airtag


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2021)

c’est logique ça. Mais justement le principe c’est de le localiser. Au moins tu sait que tu ne peut récupérer l’objet car il est tomber dans une bouche d’égout, ou parti à l’autre bout du monde. Mais au moins, tu sais.


----------



## lostOzone (25 Avril 2021)

A priori le vélo ça va être possible. 





https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2021/04/apple-introduces-airtag/


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2021)

lostOzone a dit:


> A priori le vélo ça va être possible.


qu'est ce qui va être possible   ? de retrouver le vélo ou de perdre le vélo et l'airtag ?


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Avril 2021)

lostOzone a dit:


> A priori le vélo ça va être possible.


De se le faire voler


----------



## eckri (25 Avril 2021)

J'attend les retour je vais pas sauter dessus


----------



## ericse (25 Avril 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> De se le faire voler


C'est pas un progrès ça, merci Apple


----------



## Sebxx57 (27 Avril 2021)

À priori on pourra se faire voler le vélo et l’airtag. Le voleur pourra le reconfigurer et meme envoyer un message au propriétaire: « merci »
Mais j’attend les test pour savoir s’il pourra me géo localiser pour me péter la gueule…


----------



## edf84 (29 Avril 2021)

Normalement je vais recevoir mon Airtag lundi prochain. (ils avaient promis le 30 Avril... mais ce sera le lundi 3 au final)
Je pourrais voir enfin comme ça fonctionne


----------



## lostOzone (29 Avril 2021)

Je viens d’avoir confirmation de l’expédition avec livraison demain alors que la réception était prévue le 7 [emoji1]


----------



## Sebxx57 (29 Avril 2021)

Je confirme pour le vélo .. on peut se le faire voler


----------



## ChristopherB (11 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Je me pose la même question, est-ce utile pour retrouver mon nouveau vélo ?
Je pense que oui…

J'ai donc acheté un AirTag et un kit d'installation.
C'est en place depuis hier après-midi, affaire à suivre.

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas !

Support AirTag vélo


----------



## skippyroitelet (22 Décembre 2021)

Retour d’expérience (à Liège en Belgique):

J’avais installé un AirTag sur mon Btwin pliant électrique le 10/09/2021.

Le 27/11/2021 je me suis fait voler mon vélo attaché en face d’une salle de concert où j’étais.

Plus de nouvelle… jusqu’au 21/12/2021 à 3h18 du matin où il a été localisé à 15 min en voiture de chez moi. Je m’en rends compte 58 min plus tard (car je m’étais réveillé pour soulager ma vessie).

4h20: je suis sur place et essaye de le localiser avec Precison Finding grace à mon iPhone 12 mini. Impossible de le repérer dans la maison désignée par l’app Localiser.

J’appelle la police qui accepte de se déplacer à 5h du matin. On cherche pendant 30 min. Ils sont réticents à sonner chez qu’un sans plus de preuves.

5h17: l’AirTag vient encore d’être détecté. C’est certain, le vélo n’est pas juste passé par ici, il est toujours là!

On longe encore les maisons voisines, des boxes de garage et les voitures stationnées à proximité‍.

6h08: AirTag localisé 80 cm derrière la porte d’entrée vitrée de la maison voisine!!! Là, les policiers veulent bien intervenir. L’AirTag est là derrière, c’est sûr à 100%. Le vélo? Je n’en sais rien.

La police repart pour demander une autorisation d’intervenir (je n’en sais pas plus).

6h30: la police revient et sonne à la porte: le vélo était là!

Vélo saisi, le propriétaire prétend l’avoir acheté la veille. C’est possible, il peut avoir été stocké dans un lieu sans passage d’un iPhone/iPad à proximité et là un passant a sans doute permis à l’AirTag de borner sur son iPhone.

J’attends l’issue de l’enquête pour récupérer mon vélo.

Je recommande vivement l’AirTag (voire deux…).

Il faut arriver à bien le cacher, en fonction du modèle de vélo, plusieurs solutions existent. Dans mon cas: dans le cadre… mais cela capte beaucoup moins bien à cause du métal, 1,5m au mieux… je ne l’ai repéré qu’à 1,2 m… du bol que le vélo ait été rangé juste derrière la porte d’entrée vitrée.

En fait je ne vous ai pas tout dit: j’en avais collé un autre sous le cadre… que le voleur avait repéré et dont il s’était débarrassé. L’autre était toujours bien là mais il était beaucoup moins localisable par mon iPhone mais aussi par le voleur qui n’a pas pensé qu’il y en aurait deux. Çà c’est le deuxième effet kiss-cool.

Bref, pour ma part, les 2 x 30€ les mieux investis ces derniers temps (achetés en lot de 4, personnalisés sur le site d’Apple).

Nous avons d’autres vélos, je vais tous les équiper d’une paire d’AirTags. J’ai aussi une voiture un peu spéciale à laquelle je tiens… et qui en est déjà équipée ;-)


----------



## Gwen (22 Décembre 2021)

L’idée du double Airtag est génial. C’est vrais que le voleur potentiel, même s’il est au courant, n’en cherchera qu’un.


----------

